# Sling cage size thread!



## Scorpionking20 (Jun 25, 2010)

Good day!  I am just curious as to the sizes of the tanks you guys keep your bugs in.  As an understanding, I percieve those of you with a large number of Ts will keep your critters in the smallest acceptable containers, but what of you who enjoy your sling having a little more of a mansion (while still not putting a 1" sling in a 10g aquarium or something of that nature).

I, today, placed a 1-1.5" GBB in very short container measuring about 2.5x4 inches.  All I could fit in there were a bottle cap of water, rock included for that "just in case" scenario, and a small rock for it to web upon if it so desires.  I think the spider looks comfortable, and it seems the ratio would be like having a typical rosea/other sized adult in a 10g tank.

So...how do you keep your younger guys?  Why so?

PS:  I think the sling I have may not enjoy the incubator type enclosure I've had it in (cage inside of a high humidity cage) as it's been webbing the ENTIRE ground.  Thoughts on that possibility are welcome too!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 25, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> PS:  I think the sling I have may not enjoy the incubator type enclosure I've had it in (cage inside of a high humidity cage)


Slings do need more moisture than adults of their sp., 
however, GBB's like it as dry as possible...

(Just FYI  )


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I keep my slings in large (unsure of dram) vials. When they outgrow that they go in 1/2 gallon tall rubbermaid containers, after they out grow that they go in 1 gallon rubbermaids. These are for my arboreals though. For my terrestrial/burrowers they are also kept in large vials until they outgrow them, then they go into small kritter keepers, then when they outgrow that they go in big deli containers (not sure how many ounces). After that they are normal large enough for a 5 gallon.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jun 25, 2010)

I decided to throw in a picture of my little guy's setup (including a little cardboard hide!)


----------



## Falk (Jun 25, 2010)

Give him some pieces of shrubs instead of that box.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 25, 2010)

I keep my slings in 50 dram vials with holes in the lid.

My 1.5 inch GBB is in a medium size KK with a piece of greenery (the one she had in her small container when I got her) and some cork bark. I have a small bottle cap filled with water in the corner.

Here's a side view of my GBB's enclosure:


----------



## belljar77 (Jun 25, 2010)

Gotta love the trusty cubes from Hobby Lobby for the little ones.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jun 25, 2010)

Falk said:


> Give him some pieces of shrubs instead of that box.


Would I be correct in assuming they don't use hides then?  If I were to get said shrubbery, what "kind/type" would I then put in?  Sticks?  Leafy sticks, etc?

Thanks for the constructive criticism!  Just need some more details!


----------



## Falk (Jun 25, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> Would I be correct in assuming they don't use hides then?  If I were to get said shrubbery, what "kind/type" would I then put in?  Sticks?  Leafy sticks, etc?
> 
> Thanks for the constructive criticism!  Just need some more details!


They will web a nice hide, just google for some pictures and you will see.
Just use dry wood just as long as its not pine or similar.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jun 25, 2010)

Falk said:


> They will web a nice hide, just google for some pictures and you will see.
> Just use dry wood just as long as its not pine or similar.


Got it.  No leaves...just a decent size stick.  Thanks again for the advice.  Do you think this is too large of a tank for this spider?


----------



## Falk (Jun 25, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> Got it.  No leaves...just a decent size stick.  Thanks again for the advice.  Do you think this is too large of a tank for this spider?


Dry leaves will also help to make it more natural.
They will ad leaves and substrate to the web

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jun 25, 2010)

Falk said:


> Dry leaves will also help to make it more natural.
> They will ad leaves and substrate to the web


Oh even cooler!  I'm going to do that tomorrow!  Is there a good way to sanitize the leaves?  I've baked wood before (gotta love that smell!) but is there anything special I should do with the leaves?


----------



## Falk (Jun 26, 2010)

Scorpionking20 said:


> Oh even cooler!  I'm going to do that tomorrow!  Is there a good way to sanitize the leaves?  I've baked wood before (gotta love that smell!) but is there anything special I should do with the leaves?


Just rince them with water and put them in when they are dry.


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 26, 2010)

I do this with my arboreals : 0.5 - 1.5 in a cube enclosure like jellbar77 mentioned , but they dont have to be that tall . 1.75 - 2.75 would do good in tall plastic containers you can find around the house . 3 - 5 can go in a large KK flipped on its side , or a 5 gallon tank . A 2.5 gallon would be fine too . 6 and up can go in 10 gallons on there sides or Extra Large KK's .

Terrestrial's : 0.5 - 1.5 in a deli container you can get at stores or resturants . 1.75 - 2.75 do nice in small - medium KK's . 3 - 5 can go in a large KK . 6 an up can go in a 10 gallon or more . 

As for your cute little GBB , you can keep him in that , or use a cube enclosure and put about 1.5" of DRY substarte in there , with a piece of cork bark , and fake / real leaves . Hope that all helped


----------



## Darox (Jun 26, 2010)

So I have a 3 inch n.coloratovillosus that is outgrowing her  lock and lock container, and needs to be rehoused soon.  I would really like to get her into a nicely set up 10 gallon, but wondering if there is any harm in doing so, if i make the sub deep enough to make shure there is no risk of injury do to a fall. If i put the sub  a little more than half the way up, thats roughly twice the T' s leg span, and if i put the little water dish very close to her hide, she wont have to search for water. I'm just wondering if anyone can think of any reasons not to put a 3 inch T into a properly set up 10 gallon before i go ahead and re-house her. Any input would be apprieciated.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Jun 26, 2010)

IMO. The better the housing, the more impressive the collection.. I keep mine in decked out tanks with backdrops, live plants and what not. As naturaly looking as I can get it. For slings, I keep in Neat looking jars. I don't like kk's or tubs. They look weird and aren't that flattering.. It would be equivelant to saying.. Yes I have a good looking dog, but I keep him Chained up to a tree in the back yard 24/7.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jun 26, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I do this with my arboreals : 0.5 - 1.5 in a cube enclosure like jellbar77 mentioned , but they dont have to be that tall . 1.75 - 2.75 would do good in tall plastic containers you can find around the house . 3 - 5 can go in a large KK flipped on its side , or a 5 gallon tank . A 2.5 gallon would be fine too . 6 and up can go in 10 gallons on there sides or Extra Large KK's .
> 
> Terrestrial's : 0.5 - 1.5 in a deli container you can get at stores or resturants . 1.75 - 2.75 do nice in small - medium KK's . 3 - 5 can go in a large KK . 6 an up can go in a 10 gallon or more .
> 
> As for your cute little GBB , you can keep him in that , or use a cube enclosure and put about 1.5" of DRY substarte in there , with a piece of cork bark , and fake / real leaves . Hope that all helped


I told Blue (gbb) that you said he was cute, and he blushed!

Really though, thanks for all your guys' help!  I do appreciate it, and I'm going to get started on setting up the terrarium as has been advised.  It's a shame though...he's been in there one day, and has built a pretty good series of webs between his little "house" and the rock right next to it.  It looks very cozy!  He has also eaten 3 crickets in less than 24 hours since he's been in there!  What a champ...he's definitely my current favorite!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 26, 2010)

My 3" A. avicularia is in a 2.5 gallon and it's plenty big. I would think a ten gallon would be too big, but that's just my thought. I'll upload a picture now of the AA enclosure.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 26, 2010)

I know I need some greenery in there. Ran out of Pothos, but going today to get more  She spends most of her time on the cork bark or doing laps around the top anyway.


----------



## belljar77 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice enclosure- did you guys DIY?


----------



## smallara98 (Jun 26, 2010)

Darox said:


> So I have a 3 inch n.coloratovillosus that is outgrowing her  lock and lock container, and needs to be rehoused soon.  I would really like to get her into a nicely set up 10 gallon, but wondering if there is any harm in doing so, if i make the sub deep enough to make shure there is no risk of injury do to a fall. If i put the sub  a little more than half the way up, thats roughly twice the T' s leg span, and if i put the little water dish very close to her hide, she wont have to search for water. I'm just wondering if anyone can think of any reasons not to put a 3 inch T into a properly set up 10 gallon before i go ahead and re-house her. Any input would be apprieciated.


That is not a very good idea . A 10 gallon for a 3" tarantula ? ? I would say a 2.5 gallon would work for now , or a large KK , and then when it hits 5" , she could go into a 5 gallon .


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 26, 2010)

belljar77 said:


> Nice enclosure- did you guys DIY?


Yeah, it's our first DIY. We followed Tommy's (Redneck) YouTube video.


----------



## Darox (Jun 26, 2010)

maybe its because im an avid fish keeper and breeder with several large fish tanks, but i feel bad keeping any living creature in the smallest allowable environment.  i love seeing my fish in large aqariums that replicate their natural habitat as close as humanly possible. i would also love to see my T's in decent sized enclosure that are as natural as possible for the T's.  To me it just doesnt seem fair to keep them in something that they can barely take two steps in.  call me a noobie but i dont see any harm in putting  a fast growing, 3" T in a 10 gallon with substrate so deep as to avoid any risk of injury due to a fall. it would just be a long, wide, but not tall enclosure for it to explore as it sees fit.  I will wait for another molt to transfer it, by then it might be closer to 4"., but i just really cant think of any way that it could hurt my T being in a large, but short enclosure.


----------



## jcrow209 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd say the dollar store is the source of my inspiration.If its got a tight lid and I can drill/burn it, its home. I do try and get matching/color coded containers for the same species,though.


----------



## Zman181 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Hi all*

I'm new on this board.  I am grateful to have joined.  I enjoy reading all your posts.  I just recently upgraded my Mexican Red Rump Slings to a very nice clear plastic container I came across at a some shop.  I purchased 20 of them.


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jun 27, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> I'm new on this board.  I am grateful to have joined.  I enjoy reading all your posts.  I just recently upgraded my Mexican Red Rump Slings to a very nice clear plastic container I came across at a some shop.  I purchased 20 of them.


Those are cute containers!  Where did you get them?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Jun 27, 2010)

To anyone wanting to spoil their t's with larger than life setups, don't bother. The t will find one corner of an enclosure and stick to it as long as it's happy. All that other space is recreating the natural environment that is outside a tarantula's territory. Big tanks are expensive and take up space that could be used for more t's! Honestly the only thing I have in a ten gallon is my big LP. All my other terrestials have 5.5 gallon setups. I go with hobby cubes or plastic containers that are small until about the 2.5" mark. Then I rehouse to small kritter keeper until 3" and then 2.5 gallon or medium kritter keeper until about 4". At this point they get a more permanent setups in a 5.5 gallon or 12"x12"x12"exoterra. Most of the guys with experience and great setups favor tanks of about this size. Large arboreals work up to 12x12x18 exoterras. That's just my opinion and from my experience.


----------

